# San Antonio Spurs @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* San Antonio Spurs* *(26-7) *​
*PG * *T. Parker * - *SG* *M. Ginobli* -* SF* *B. Bowen* - *PF* *T. Duncan* - *C* *R. Nesterovic*

*
Spurs Individual Stats* 




 * @*














*Phoenix Suns** (21-11)*


*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*

*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Jan 7th - 9PM ET/7PM PT - U.S. Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *104.4 44.0 27.1 * 
*Opponents*- *97.3 46.7 16.6 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 20.5* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.0* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.0 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.6 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 94.6 * 
*3PT% * *J. Jones  40.0* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 2.0 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.8 * 







*Spurs Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Spurs* *96.8 42.6 20.6 * 
* Opponents* *89.5 41.1 16.4 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** T. Duncan 20.8 * 
*Rebounds* *T. Duncan* *11.6 * 
* Assists * *T. Parker 6.3 * 
*FG%* *B. Bowen 50.0 * 
* FT%* *M. Finley * *87.2*
*3PT%* *B. Bowen 50.0 * 
*Blocks* *T. Duncan 2.3 * 
*Steals* *M. Ginobili  1.6*​


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It will be great if we can walk away with another Win tonight. 

History tells me that we are usually "cold" after a super hot shooting night. Damn. 

But I don't mind if we lost to Spurs tonight... I really don't mind. Our goal is trying to get as many wins as we can before Amare comes back. That's our REAL team. A team with both inside and outside games. We are like 90% towards outside game right now and we'll be laughing if we can draw 20 FTs. lol 


I am just glad we beat Heat. I don't care what kind of win. I just want wins.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It would have helped if Barbosa had been back by now and playing along with us : / He was torching San Antonio until he got hurt in that game  

We're gonna have to stay hot for the most of the night, not make stupid turnovers, and do a better job of rebounding. We'll need IO to step up too (For those Suns fans on bbb.net that don't know who that is... It's Eddie "Instant Offense" House ^_^)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The way the Suns have been playing, I'm gonna with them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> The way the Suns have been playing, *I'm gonna with them*.



You're gonna what with them?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

^ For the win.


I don't know if the Suns can pull this game out but it should be close.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ I know. But he said "gonna." lol not going. NO it's not same thing :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> ^ I know. But he said "gonna." lol not going. NO it's not same thing :biggrin:



lol If I type to fast my spelling takes a dip.


Anyways, Spurs aren't that good on the road and since the Suns have been playing some nice D at home. I think they can take this one.

But if they lose, I'm not gonna hang my head.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

This is just a game that oozes negative vibes. If it wasn't for my parents, I wouldn't bother going to this game. Unless another annoying, drunk Spurs fan gets thrown out, won't be alot of entertaining stuff to watch tonight.

We were able to beat a devil last night, but no one can defeat a god. (Take it from me, I've been trying for years)


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a vBookie bet on this game and I am pulling for the Suns to win. I cannot imagine ever rooting for the Spurs, at least not anytime too soon.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 91-86


BIG win for us tonight 


I wish I had to more of this or even got to watch it. I listened to it from late in the 2nd on, and missed some of the 3rd but got all of the 4th


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow that was a great win for the Suns.


Suns got hammered on the boards and still won. 

Imagine if Amare was there. Yee haw!


Oh yeah, I thought we were gonna lose because Velvet was there........I think shes having a sexual relationship with Duncan because those calls were B-A-D


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Wow that was a great win for the Suns.
> 
> 
> Suns got hammered on the boards and still won.
> ...



LOL, Violet her name is. And now Sunsaz won't think we lose everytime when shes there haha.


Yeah, that's a problem still rebounds. We get outrebounded 46-44 regularly.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Great win! Suns had them on their heels the whole game. That's what I'm talkin about! :banana:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, who here is an idiot?

*raises hand*


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Awesome win...

I think only people in denial (still), dont accept Suns as a more balanced team. The Suns are not *just* an offensive team, they are playing good defense. The addition of Diaw, Bell, Jones and Thomas are paying off in that department.. not to mention complimenting Marion and Nash well.

The only worry I have is when Amare comes back.... remember 2 seasons ago, the Kings were a very good team with Webber out, he comes back and the chemistry and roles of the players got negatively affected. The only players I can see benefitting when Amare gets back are Jones and Bell (open perimeter). Thomas, Diaw, Barbosa will regress in terms of contribution in shots, hopefully Diaw makes it up by becomming a better ball distributor than he currently is.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Everybody we have on the Suns team don't have ego problems.

Everyone on the Suns team is willing to be a role player and do their job.


You don't see Jimmy complaining because he knows he lucky to be on a good team the way hes playing.

It'll take some adjustments but we should improve in are rebounding and blocking when Amare comes back. Plus, are bench will be nice and packed.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm hoping D'Antoni does encourage Amare to play physical on the defensive end... because the suns can afford to take risk this time around. Last season Hunter was the only other viable big man.


With Kurt Thomas, I expect Amare to be more physical and not be scared of challenging shots and penetrators... he has the tools to be a very good defender, even more potential than Ben Wallace, Amare is quicker, longer and matches Wallace in atheletism and Strength.

The one thing I expect is for Amare to sacrifice ppg to help the suns a be more effective. The 30 ppg would be nice, but that would only be beneficial if the Suns increase the Team PPG while maintaining Opp. PPG. Basically go back to the explosive offense last season while getting a lot of good defensive plays also. And if that happens, that would make the Suns reach the top 3 legit contenders along with Pistons and Spurs.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This is the win WE NEED. I don't care if we lose next one!!!! lol Beating Spurs means the world to Suns since Spurs will be the one IN THE WAY. We need Amare to beat Mavs but I don't care about that for now. 

Holy!!! Great win. I certainly didn't expect a win since I didn't know how the new guys respond to Spurs. Both games were on NBA TV which I don't have.  

What a great way to start the winning streaky!! First blowout Philly, then Heat and then Spurs!!!! I anticipate our Power Ranking will go much higher this week... who rank us lower than Clippers? WTF?


One thing that stands out the most: 6 Three Point attempted

This is HIGHLY unusual because we usually attempt so many 3pt. If this is D'Antoni's game plan then he's a genius. I was worried that our shooting will be bad tonight because we usually shoot very bad after a very hot shooting game (against Heat). This time we've decided to keep going in and we actually draw more fouls than Spurs!!! Yahoo. I love this BALANCED team!

PS: Eddie House has been struggling a bit. I thought he played bad against Heat the other night. He didn't sustain the lead we had. Oh well... he'll bounce back.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[backflips] woooooooooot!!! Go Suns... Keep getting those non-believers to jump back on our bandwagon again...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Great game! Man, Suns definitely "manned up" in this game to take the win. I wouldn't say it's a real big loss for the Spurs on the road, but a huge win for the Suns who need to get over the mental aspect of being unable to ever beat San Antonio. They needed to symbolize that their offseason maneuvers truly made them better off in competing in these grind-it-out, need-a-stop-to-win type games. Awesome to see them win despite not getting those threes, because that's exactly what a good defensive playoff team will do to the Suns later on. When the Suns were up in the fourth, it really meant nothing. They are always up on San Antonio in the fourth, but then for whatever reason San Antonio completely takes over and crushes the Suns. You saw it happening again after Horry hit the second three to put San Antonio up 2. I was like...damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn, but in other bannable forms of expression. But then Nash nailed that clutch 3 to answer. If he didn't hit that shot, Suns could have fallen apart. And who knows how they would have gotten past that mental part of facing San Antonio if they would have lost this game. That could have killed their confidence should they meet in the playoffs. But Nash hit the three and the Suns went on a run, keyed by their defense. Yeah, that just sounds wierd as a Suns fan.

Suns got beat on the boards, pretty much as expected against a bigger San Antonio team. Impressed with Diaw as usual. When his shot is on he really is unstoppable. It seems like it's either night or day with his shot, bricking a bunch of FT's one night and making all of them the next. It seems like his FT shooting usually is dictated by how he shoots from the field. Jones was huge in the first quarter by nailing 4 in a row when the Suns really needed it, and also came up big in the fourth with that 20 footer near the end of the game. Kurt was great in this game, though his numbers don't show it. He forced Duncan to catch the ball out much further than Amare ever would have done. When you force him to catch it farther out, it's easier to throw a quick double team at him. I thought that was huge for Kurt, who also gave us an offensive lift. Bell was big on D and in general gave the Suns the same hustle edge he's been known for this year. Don't worry about Eddie. He struggles in stretches but then bounces right back. Suns needed to prove they could win a tough game without relying on Eddie to bail them out in the fourth. Eddie Johnson has mentioned this. I would like to see House's first shot or first couple shots be less forced so that he has a better chance of getting into the rhythm of the game. I thought he came in and quickly threw that first one up. If he'd have made it, great, but I think he should give himself a better chance to get going than that shot. 

JJax DNP's, can't say I'm upset about it. Last game I was at, during the shootarounds before the game, Jackson was he only guy who wasn't really working on his shot. Instead he was eyeing different hot girls in the stands. He bounced the ball on the court while he walked around until he spotted someone to eyeball. It kinda struck me funny, since he's the only guy on the Suns team that can barely hit a shot during the games this year. I dunno, maybe he already practiced before the game. But judging from his play, I wouldn't be lying if I said I wish I would have seen him practicing his corner threes or something.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

jibikao said:


> This is the win WE NEED. I don't care if we lose next one!!!! lol Beating Spurs means the world to Suns since Spurs will be the one IN THE WAY. We need Amare to beat Mavs but I don't care about that for now.
> 
> Holy!!! Great win. I certainly didn't expect a win since I didn't know how the new guys respond to Spurs. Both games were on NBA TV which I don't have.
> 
> ...


The great thing is that the Suns will probably never have to play the Mavs. If the Suns finish #2 in the Western Conference then they'll play the #7 seed and then most likely the Timberwolves (#3 seed). The Spurs are the ones who have to face up against the Mavs... haha.... I'm loving every second of it (knowing the Spurs will get the tough draw despite finishing with more wins).


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Great game! Man, Suns definitely "manned up" in this game to take the win. I wouldn't say it's a real big loss for the Spurs on the road, but a huge win for the Suns who need to get over the mental aspect of being unable to ever beat San Antonio. They needed to symbolize that their offseason maneuvers truly made them better off in competing in these grind-it-out, need-a-stop-to-win type games. Awesome to see them win despite not getting those threes, because that's exactly what a good defensive playoff team will do to the Suns later on. *When the Suns were up in the fourth, it really meant nothing. They are always up on San Antonio in the fourth, but then for whatever reason San Antonio completely takes over and crushes the Suns. You saw it happening again after Horry hit the second three to put San Antonio up 2. I was like...damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn, but in other bannable forms of expression. But then Nash nailed that clutch 3 to answer. * If he didn't hit that shot, Suns could have fallen apart. And who knows how they would have gotten past that mental part of facing San Antonio if they would have lost this game. That could have killed their confidence should they meet in the playoffs. But Nash hit the three and the Suns went on a run, keyed by their defense. Yeah, that just sounds wierd as a Suns fan.


I think the Suns surprised the heck out of the Spurs. Last year the Spurs were able to mentally defeat the Suns at the end of games and pull away. It almost seemed to repeat itself today with Horry's threes... but when the Suns responded in such a resounding way.. the Spurs didn't know what to do. I think this is the beginning of the end for the Spurs stranglehold over the Western Conference.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Great game, guys. I see that the Suns only played seven guys. I also see that the Spurs had only 10 asists and 17 turnovers. Aaacckkk!

Congrats on the win.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

So proud of this team


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Great game! Man, Suns definitely "manned up" in this game to take the win. I wouldn't say it's a real big loss for the Spurs on the road, but a huge win for the Suns who need to get over the mental aspect of being unable to ever beat San Antonio. They needed to symbolize that their offseason maneuvers truly made them better off in competing in these grind-it-out, need-a-stop-to-win type games. Awesome to see them win despite not getting those threes, because that's exactly what a good defensive playoff team will do to the Suns later on. When the Suns were up in the fourth, it really meant nothing. They are always up on San Antonio in the fourth, but then for whatever reason San Antonio completely takes over and crushes the Suns. You saw it happening again after Horry hit the second three to put San Antonio up 2. I was like...damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn, but in other bannable forms of expression. But then Nash nailed that clutch 3 to answer. If he didn't hit that shot, Suns could have fallen apart. And who knows how they would have gotten past that mental part of facing San Antonio if they would have lost this game. That could have killed their confidence should they meet in the playoffs. But Nash hit the three and the Suns went on a run, keyed by their defense. Yeah, that just sounds wierd as a Suns fan.
> 
> Suns got beat on the boards, pretty much as expected against a bigger San Antonio team. Impressed with Diaw as usual. When his shot is on he really is unstoppable. It seems like it's either night or day with his shot, bricking a bunch of FT's one night and making all of them the next. It seems like his FT shooting usually is dictated by how he shoots from the field. Jones was huge in the first quarter by nailing 4 in a row when the Suns really needed it, and also came up big in the fourth with that 20 footer near the end of the game. Kurt was great in this game, though his numbers don't show it. He forced Duncan to catch the ball out much further than Amare ever would have done. When you force him to catch it farther out, it's easier to throw a quick double team at him. I thought that was huge for Kurt, who also gave us an offensive lift. Bell was big on D and in general gave the Suns the same hustle edge he's been known for this year. Don't worry about Eddie. He struggles in stretches but then bounces right back. Suns needed to prove they could win a tough game without relying on Eddie to bail them out in the fourth. Eddie Johnson has mentioned this. I would like to see House's first shot or first couple shots be less forced so that he has a better chance of getting into the rhythm of the game. I thought he came in and quickly threw that first one up. If he'd have made it, great, but I think he should give himself a better chance to get going than that shot.
> 
> JJax DNP's, can't say I'm upset about it. Last game I was at, during the shootarounds before the game, Jackson was he only guy who wasn't really working on his shot. Instead he was eyeing different hot girls in the stands. He bounced the ball on the court while he walked around until he spotted someone to eyeball. It kinda struck me funny, since he's the only guy on the Suns team that can barely hit a shot during the games this year. I dunno, maybe he already practiced before the game. But judging from his play, I wouldn't be lying if I said I wish I would have seen him practicing his corner threes or something.


I definitely agree with you. This is a MENTAL VICTORY that we need it. I really don't think Suns are worse than Spurs. We have very talent guys but for some reasons when we play against Spurs, we just seem like we can't find a way to win. When we shoot 3pt, they respond with 3pt. When we go fast-pace game, they go with fast-pace game. 

This year looks very bright even without Amare. I am not sure why but I like the team we have now. Very balanced. Defense wise, Diaw, Bell, Kurt and Marion are good enough to form a decent Team Defense. Amare is known to slack off on the defense (due to foul trouble last year I guess). I hope he doesn't disrupt our "mental defense". I like run-and-gun style but I don't want Amare to bring back last year's mentality that we can just outscore any time we want. 


Mentally, the win is huge because we were playing without Amare. We just kicked Heat/Philly's butt!!!!! Yahoo!!!!


PS: Damn the game was on NBA TV. How did Diaw do? Who was guarding Diaw? Who was guarding Manu and Parker? Was Bell effective?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Great game, guys. I see that the Suns only played seven guys. I also see that the Spurs had only 10 asists and 17 turnovers. Aaacckkk!
> 
> Congrats on the win.



Yeah, it was unusual to see the Spurs do so many isolations against the Suns.

Most of them never worked.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Yeah, it was unusual to see the Spurs do so many isolations against the Suns.
> 
> Most of them never worked.


Like how Bowen couldn't even beat Nash? 0/4.... ouch.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Like how Bowen couldn't even beat Nash? 0/4.... ouch.


Yep Nash's defense is killing this team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Like how Bowen couldn't even beat Nash? 0/4.... ouch.



lol, but then again it is Bruce Bowen.


----------

